# Mot de passe OS 9



## Benji (28 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Comment réinitialiser un mot de passe mac os 9 ?

J'ai trouvé un post en anglais qui dit :
System Folder > Preferences folder, Delete the Multiple Users preferences file

J'ai pu monter le disque via macdrive sur un pc pour avoir accès aux fichiers...
Dans G:\Dossier Système\Préférences, j'ai :

"Éléments multi-utilisateurs" mais qui est un dossier
Mais j'ai aussi un fichier : Préfs. Multi-utilisateurs
Je pense que c'est plutot cela, non ?
Est ce cela ?

D'autre part, je ne sais pas quelle version de mac os 9 est sur le disque dur, y a t il un log d'install ou un endroit ou on peut voir quelle version de mac os 9 est installée ?

Merci 

Pour la petite histoire :

J'ai récupéré par un copain deux imacs CRT avec le slot in, un rose qui marche, enfin marchait et un vert qui ne démarre plus.

N'ayant pas le mot de passe ni retrouvé le cd mac os 9 dans mes archives, j'ai installé Panther... Quel c... n'ai je pas faite ....
Le mac ne démarre plus, du moins plus de vidéo car le firmware n'est pas à jour.
J'ai aussi zappé la PRAM, chose à ne pas faire.
Bref, j'arrive maintenant à le démarrer en ayant de la video, avec le trick de la mise en veille
Mais comme je n'ai pas le mot de passe ni le cd d'install...


----------



## RubenF (28 Septembre 2015)

Tu aurais les CD D'install ?


----------



## Benji (28 Septembre 2015)

RubenF a dit:


> Tu aurais les CD D'install ?


non, regarde la dernière ligne


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2015)

Nan, c'est le Tableau de bord ou l'extension qu'il faut supprimer.

Ouais, c'est l'extension. Elle doit se trouver dans "dossier système/extensions". Il suffit de la placer dans "dossier système/extensions désactivées" ou un truc du genre
Pis tu peux virer le Tableau de bord aussi qui doit se trouver dans "dossier système/tableaux de bord"

Pour la version de Mac Os, il faut regarder les propriétés du Finder ou du System.
Mais j'ignore si c'est visible sur Win ?


----------



## Benji (28 Septembre 2015)

c'est bien le fichier Préfs. Multi-utilisateurs qui est dans préférences, à déplacer ou supprimer.
soit via un cd bootable mac os 9 ou avec macdrive comme je l'ai fait.
finalement, j'ai swappé les cartes mères (celle de l'imac vert non "panthérisée"  dont l'alim est hs que j'ai mise sur le rose) j'en ai eu marre de le booter sans video et de reussir a le mettre en veille/sortir de veille pour avoir la video.
je n'avais jamais démonté ce genre de machine et pour une machine de 15 ans, c'est carrément bien fichu 
reste plus qu'à réinstaller et mettre quelques roms mame 

bref, ne jamais mettre un OS X sur un imac CRT sans mettre le dernier firmware pour cette becane.


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2015)

Ah le fichier pref suffit ? Je ne savais pas.
Perso j'ai toujours déplacé l'extension…

Oui, c'est très sympa comme machine, et penser au firmware avant Panther c'est une très bonne idée !


----------



## Benji (28 Septembre 2015)

ouep  comme quoi on apprend toujours
je me serais bien passé de toutes ces émotions mais au final, je suis content et ma fille encore plus
pour le firmware, c'est un truc de fou, quand tu penses que des gens se sont fait avoir à l'époque et ont du débourser de l'argent pour changer la carte mère ... alors que l'installer n'aurait jamais du autoriser l'install


----------



## macomaniac (30 Septembre 2015)

Salut *Benji*.

Évidemment, j'arrive au secours de la victoire - quand tout est déjà réglé. Mais c'est juste pour quelques bavardages concernant Mac OS 9.

J'ai toujours plusieurs sortes d'_iBook_ (G3 "_Palourde_" et G4 "_Blanc_") sur lesquels je peux faire le double _boot_ : «OS X Panther 10.3» <=> «Mac OS 9.2.2». «Mac OS 9.2.2» n'est pas installé sur une partition séparée des disques, mais je _boote_ sur le Dossier Système résidant simplement dans l'espace-racine de l'OS «Panther», à côté des répertoires d'OS X. Il me suffit pour cela de sélectionner dans les _Préférences Système/Démarrage_ d'OS X le Dossier Système en question qui se trouve détecté et affiché (je re-démarre ensuite sur OS X via la combinaison de touches : ⌘X). Sinon, le même Dossier Système qui me sert pour _booter_ sur Mac OS 9, sert également à lancer l'Environnement Classic  sous OS X Panther.

Bon, ça c'est pour brosser le tableau d'ensemble. Et ce fameux Dossier Système, alors - il vient d'où ? Certes, j'ai gardé mon CD d'install de Mac OS 9 (ainsi que des CD démarrables de Systèmes customisés de Mac OS 9 gravés dans le temps avec «Toast» - le seul qui permettait de faire des CD maison _bootables_) - mais j'ai également utilisé le disque virtuel OS9General.dmg fourni grâcieusement dans le jeu de DVD d'install gris de «Panther 10.3».

Si tu possèdes ce jeu de DVD gris, c'est sur le DVD : "_Restauration de logiciels 1 sur 3_" --> tu montes son image-disque sur ton Bureau de «Panther» (ou de n'importe quelle version d'OS X jusqu'à «Yosemite» ou «El Capitan») et la malle au trésor consiste dans un dossier invisible (eh oui !) à la racine du volume Restore CD, intitulé : .images. Pour y avoir accès, il suffit de passer dans le «Terminal» une commande defaults d'affichage des fichiers invisibles.

À l'intérieur du dossier .images, tu trouves 5 .dmg : AppleWorks.dmg, CPUXHelp.dmg, Deimos Rising.dmg, TH2.dmg &... OS9General.dmg. Si tu montes en volume ce dernier disque virtuel, tu trouves un Dossier Système tout ce qu'il  y a de valide de Mac OS 9.2, qui peut servir soit à _re-booter_, soit de support à l'Environnement Classic, dès que tu en as fait une copie dans l'espace-racine d'OS X Panther. À côté, tu as un dossier Applications (Mac OS 9) contenant les fondamentaux (navigateur, messagerie etc.), plus un dossier DesktopFolder et un dossier Trash. Le tout permettant, copiés toujours à la racine d'OS X Panther, en cas de _boot_ sur le Dossier Système, d'avoir un environnement complet d'utilisateur.​


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2015)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour y avoir accès, il suffit de passer dans le «Terminal» une commande defaults d'affichage des fichiers invisibles.



Perso, je fais simplement : Commande-majuscules-G (Menu Aller/Aller au dossier…) et j'écris : /Volumes/Restore CD/.images


----------

